# What substrate to use!?



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Ugh for the past 2 weeks or so ive been deciding on the type of substrate to choose for my 50 gal planted aquarium. I am looking for a darker coloured (dark grey-black) substrate that would work to grow all plants and not cost a whole lot. I cannot get SoilMaster Select (charcoal) unless I order 1 pallet or pay a arm and a leg for shipping charges. I could get SoilMaster Select (red) but then again personally I do not really like the colour of it. Eco-Complete would be nice but would cost like 30$ for a 20lb bag and again id have to order it. We do have Onyx at LFS but again it would cost 30$ for a 20lb bag and the color is more of a grey/bluish but may work only prob is it is expensive. Another would be sandblasting grit but I heard that it is very sharp edged so am not sure about that one. As of now I do not really know what other substrate I could use thats a darkgrey-black colour, works to grow all plants and relatively cheap. The only others I know of are Turface (black), Zeolite, Shultz aquatic plant soil but then again those last 2 are not grey-black I think. I would GREATLY appreciate it if someone could tell me a substrate that is grey-black, works well for plants, and is relatively cheap..or even a mix that would work that would be cheap yet looks nice and has high CEC etc necessary for plants for my 50 gal.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Have you searched for black/gray silica sand or 3M's Color Quartz yet? 

Even regular dark gravel will work in a planted tank as long as you fertilize via the water column. I have been using Tahitian Moon Sand in my 10g low tech tank for over a year now with good results. I hope to see similar results in my 3wpg, CO2 injected 75g once I find the time to swap out the Eco for 3M's Color Quartz.


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

If you really wanted to use Eco-Complete, I got mine from aquariumplants.com for $22 a bag shipped.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would do the Eco Complete..or the 3M black gravel if you can get your hands on it. 

Although not dark, flourite pricematched at Petsmart at the Bigalsonline.com price of $14/bag is not a bad dealio. If you cover the tank with a bunch of plants chances are you won't even see the gravel. 

-John N.


----------

